# ND Snow Hunt



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

We also shot 17 on saturday night but didnt take any pictures of those. 83 in 2 days. Suprised on how many adults are still left around! A lot pushed out of the area on saturday with that south wind.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Fun hunt, it was the first time I got to shoot at birds that were roosting in canada and feeding in the U.S.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice going man!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Border Patrol.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

they must be planting alot more corn on the canada border these days. :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

There's some corn up there just gotta know where to look.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

wingaddict said:


> they must be planting alot more corn on the canada border these days. :lol:


Hell, you can plant corn anywhere nowadays with the nice insurnace checks coming. uke:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Fun hunt, it was the first time I got to shoot at birds that were roosting in canada and feeding in the U.S.


Happens alot! im from up Nort!!

happens alot with snows in the fall especially even canadas as well. prolly from all the roost busting in the great nodak i imagine!!actaully i posted several times on t his issue and nobody beleives me but it's quite a site watching birds feed in the us and hope the line to roost!!!


----------

